# only getting hot water from shower-until the hot water ends!



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a new burstner and ironing out most of the teething troubles. Hot water and cold is fine on all the taps --- however on the shower we only seem to get hot!

When I turn the shower tap on, it's coded like a mixer tap, so initially looks like I should get cold and as I turn it further, hot ... or a balance of the two. However, when I turn it on, i can hear the pump kicking in - but no cold water, as I move it round, I get piping hot water. any suggestions? I'm thinking there's something stopping the cold coming through --- though it's ok on all the other taps.


cheers


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

SRD
Which van do you have, from you picture it looked like a Aviano but it may be an Elegance. We have an Aviano 675g and have had a problem with an air lock on the shower. 

I resolved it by totally filling the tank and then running the shower after i had run the sink, however I had the shower head in the sink. This resulted in much gushing and bubbles and eventually it ran fine.

This has not happened again, even though the water had dumped its self whilst on site over christmas.

Bubblehead


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheers - it's a 675g I have too ... I'll try that next weekend ... sounds like the mother of all air bubbles!



Bubblehead said:


> SRD
> Which van do you have, from you picture it looked like a Aviano but it may be an Elegance. We have an Aviano 675g and have had a problem with an air lock on the shower.
> 
> I resolved it by totally filling the tank and then running the shower after i had run the sink, however I had the shower head in the sink. This resulted in much gushing and bubbles and eventually it ran fine.
> ...


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

No joy - tried this and still couldn't get it working ... all the other taps are find hot and cold and the poor water pump was freaking out after 5 mins of trying! ... looks like I'll have to head off to the dealier



srd said:


> Cheers - it's a 675g I have too ... I'll try that next weekend ... sounds like the mother of all air bubbles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like an air lock or a completely blocked pipe. You have probably tried turning on the cold to another tap then opening the cold on the shower,but if not it may be worth a try. Alternatively I can only think of a complete blockage or kink in the run of the cold pipe to the shower


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you tried backflushing the shower from another tap ? It does'nt need to be from one in the van. Take shower head off, open shower in van, set shower mixer to cold position. Take hose-pipe & hold it against the end of the shower hose & force water back down to the pump. Because you're holding the hose  & there's no hard connection there very lttle pressure involved. 

It may be all that's required to flush out an airlock/blockage. If there's an NRV at the pump you'll have to remove it for this to work.

Dave.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

tried that by pressing the hose against the cold water coming out of the tap in the bathroom sink for a couple of mins --- no joy either :-(



davesport said:


> Have you tried backflushing the shower from another tap ? It does'nt need to be from one in the van. Take shower head off, open shower in van, set shower mixer to cold position. Take hose-pipe & hold it against the end of the shower hose & force water back down to the pump. Because you're holding the hose  & there's no hard connection there very lttle pressure involved.
> 
> It may be all that's required to flush out an airlock/blockage. If there's an NRV at the pump you'll have to remove it for this to work.
> 
> Dave.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I would have thought the air lock treatment would have worked. All I can think of is a blockage in the cold pipe. If your near to the dealer take it back and get them to sort it out. Another option may be to trace the cold water pipe from the tank to the shower via the pump.

Is the van new new or new to you? (ie second hand) if its brand new has the shower ever worked? The reason I ask is that a NRV (if fitted) may be in the wrong way round.

There are some isolation valves next to the boiler and some next to the water dump valve (just inside the garage door under the white plastic cover) one of these may be closed.

Hope this helps, I will have a look at ours tomorrow and see if I can locate any valves which will effect the shower

Bubblehead


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a new van (new new!) had it imported - but have a uk warranty with it - so I can go to a dealer. If you've any tips on valves I can check out, then I'll do that in the meantime, since it'll be a couple of weeks before I'd be able to get it into a dealer. It's only the cold water on the shower not working - cold water works everywhere else - and hot water comes out the shower.

cheers



Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> I would have thought the air lock treatment would have worked. All I can think of is a blockage in the cold pipe. If your near to the dealer take it back and get them to sort it out. Another option may be to trace the cold water pipe from the tank to the shower via the pump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I had a good look at the system in the van over the weekend whilst away. I cant find any valves or other reason as to why you should have this problem - sorry

Id take it to your dealer and get them to sort it out, and ask why it wasnt picked up in the PDI.

Hope its resolved soonest and your back on the road

Bubblehead


----------

